# Vacuum sealed jerky



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

How long can it be stored on the shelf?

Our very first batch of jerky, and holy crap is that stuff GREAT!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know how long it will store but I made some and had alot of trouble vacuum sealing it. When I dry something for long term storage, I dry it as close to %0 moisture as I can get it. This creates hard, sharp edges and points that would always punch holes in the bags. Fineally, out of desperation, wrapped each piece in a paper towl before it went into the bag and that seemed to prevent punctures.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

It can be vacuum sealed in jars too. It should be good for around 6 months. If you can get your hands on some desicants to pack with it, you would have a better product.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I've wondered this myself. 6 months? That dont seem like very long, is that correct? Anyone have experience with older jerky?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've found our jerky to last indefinitely if kept dry, but it loses it's flavor at room temp in a few months. Gotta watch the bugs, too. If you use a commercial jerky concoction with preservatives, it will taste good for much longer at room temp, but who wants to eat preservatives if you don't have too?

When I do large quantities of jerky, I wrap it in a paper towel, put it in a zip lock bag and pop it in the freezer. It keeps it's flavor for a long time that way. I'm sure vac packing and freezing would be even better.


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

Problem with making jerky is I almost always eat it all up before it could think of going bad. but bag it , freeze it until you need it then take what you want with you on you hike or camping trip.


----------

